# Snake care



## rickeybrooks12 (4 mo ago)

Is popular wood bad for snakes enclosurers...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

rickeybrooks12 said:


> Is popular wood bad for snakes enclosurers...


If you are meaning as decorative branches then there should be no issue. It's generally pine that should be avoided as the sap is an irritant


----------



## rickeybrooks12 (4 mo ago)

Malc said:


> If you are meaning as decorative branches then there should be no issue. It's generally pine that should be avoided as the sap is an irritant


I'm building a new one


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't see why not... especially as you will no doubt be sealing it with some form of protective finish


----------



## rickeybrooks12 (4 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Can't see why not... especially as you will no doubt be sealing it with some form of protective finish


I was told a waterborne sealer would be okay is that true or latex paint????


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

in many ways poplar is good. its pretty neutral, nice and bright in colour and relatively light in weight. there are some downsides though. its quite prone to rot, so a thorough seal is highly recommended inside and out. its also inclined to split and flake into small shards (hence it being the timber of choice for making matchsticks for a long time) so be sure to carefully pilot any screws and be gentle with any joints. its also quite soft so its not too resistant to being twisted during moving around. its also pretty wet so make sure whatever you buy is well seasoned.

i would say a fully waterproof seal is a must. if you can then try and use internal bracing in the corners to help with stability, kind of like a pyramid in each corner top and bottom. that will help against twisting without having to have a full framework inside. also try and minimise any moving of the viv once parts come together. so prepare all the pieces and seal them before assembly, it will slow things down during construction but its worth it. once its together a bead of silicone around the joints will finish up the inside. if its something you will have to move fairly regularly then consider using cam-lock parts so that you can dismantle it instead of moving it wholesale.

a good alternative if its available is Ash. its a nice straight grained wood and similar in looks but much harder wearing and less prone to splitting during construction and moving. its also a much drier timber so needs less seasoning, which might make it cheaper.


----------

